# Expedition Sasquatch



## Luis Andres (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 9, 2020)

Who believes in the Sasquatch? I’m forming an expedition to go Big foot hunting. Looking for interested participants.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> View attachment 8996


Bro, great shot.  Secret spot?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 9, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Bro, great shot.  Secret spot?


yes that sure was. Todd actually got that one. He’s the expert and I’m the sidekick.  But believe it, the Sasquatch is real. It’s only a matter of time before we proof its existence. He is the master of the wilderness.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 9, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> yes that sure was. Todd actually got that one. He’s the expert and I’m the sidekick.  But believe it, the Sasquatch is real. It’s only a matter of time before we proof its existence. He is the master of the wilderness.


You know these two?  I went on one at boys scouts but saw nothing.  I thought it was a hoax but not no more.


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 9, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> You know these two?  I went on one at boys scouts but saw nothing.  I thought it was a hoax but not no more.


no, thanks for the video. Watching it now


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

Why have there been no sasquatch skeletons discovered?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Why have there been no sasquatch skeletons discovered?


The same reason why you won’t find any bear skeletons or any other type of wild animal skeleton in the forest. It gets eaten up. That’s one theory. The second one is that they are smarter than we think and they bury their dead. Evidence is showing that they live in small hunter and gather groups.


They are great trackers and hunters and will outsmart humans when we enter their territory.
They have day watchers that watch their territory while the rest sleep during the day. They mostly do their running around at night. We are the masters of the modern city. They are the masters of the wilderness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> The same reason why you won’t find any bear skeletons or any other type of wild animal skeleton in the forest. It gets eaten up. That’s one theory. The second one is that they are smarter than we think and they bury their dead. Evidence is showing that they live in small hunter and gather groups.
> 
> 
> They are great trackers and hunters and will outsmart humans when we enter their territory.
> They have day watchers that watch their territory while the rest sleep during the day. They mostly do their running around at night. We are the masters of the modern city. They are the masters of the wilderness.


So that’s where Kamala has been hiden.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> The same reason why you won’t find any bear skeletons or any other type of wild animal skeleton in the forest. It gets eaten up. That’s one theory. The second one is that they are smarter than we think and they bury their dead. Evidence is showing that they live in small hunter and gather groups.
> 
> 
> They are great trackers and hunters and will outsmart humans when we enter their territory.
> They have day watchers that watch their territory while the rest sleep during the day. They mostly do their running around at night. We are the masters of the modern city. They are the masters of the wilderness.


I have seen wild animal skeletons many times in the woods.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> I have seen wild animal skeletons many times in the woods.


Maybe they should be hunting for trumps tax returns, DNA and to see where his heart is?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe they should be hunting for trumps tax returns, DNA and to see where his heart is?


Have you checked your underwear drawer?


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> I have seen wild animal skeletons many times in the woods.


like what? Which animals?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> I have seen wild animal skeletons many times in the woods.


Sure, but have you seen Sasquatch scat?


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sure, but have you seen Sasquatch scat?


*From the look of your eyes you eat a lot of it.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> like what? Which animals?


Animals that actually exist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Animals that actually exist.


I dunno, Gregorio on Ancient Aliens says Sasquatch may be able to shift from one dimension to another?


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Animals that actually exist.


I never took any pictures because I didn't find them remarkable, but google has lots of pictures.



			animal skeletons in the woods - Google Search


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

espola said:


> I never took any pictures because I didn't find them remarkable, but google has lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> animal skeletons in the woods - Google Search


Having ridden horses and hiked through various regions here and around the world I concur. They don't have animal control come clean up the carcasses in the wild. I have seen my share . . . and as you may know if it's fresh don't linger something may be watching you!


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Having ridden horses and hiked through various regions here and around the world I concur. They don't have animal control come clean up the carcasses in the wild. I have seen my share . . . and as you may know if it's fresh don't linger something may be watching you!


*Ridden horses around the world......*

*Full of shit you are....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Ridden horses around the world......
> 
> Full of shit you are....*


Don’t be jealous just get a life.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don’t be jealous just get a life.


*Why are you jealous/envious of success...*


----------

